# CO2 Diffuser: Rhinox 2000



## aquaquang (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi all,

I'd like to know if the Rhinox 2000 CO2 diffuser will work with 2xDIY CO2 Bottles (each 1.5L) both are connected with a T connector? This diffuser is 1" in diameter.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

It might work but not as efficient as a pressurize system.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

If you take a look at this ebay posting, they report specifically, that the Rhinox 2000 system is not compatible with DIY.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I would put this in the extreme diy setup if there is such a thing. 

Not my video but it can be done. If you can afford the pressurize system, I highly recommend it.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

I guess I shouldn't believe everything I read on ebay lol .


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

taz81 said:


> If you take a look at this ebay posting, they report specifically, that the Rhinox 2000 system is not compatible with DIY.


I've used the smaller ceramic diffusors like this one with DIY, but pressurized is just so much easier. That video really doesn't prove anything since it's only good if you get at least a few weeks out of it.

http://cgi.ebay.com.my/Nano-CO2-Dif...ash=item3a4fb6766b&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------

